

How my “impractical” humanities degree prepared me for a career in programming - saddington
http://shelbyswitzer.com/humanities_degrees_help_programmers/

======
jol
I have very good economics/management degree from cool school in my
country/country group, however, it makes me much better person in IT than
persons with good education in the field, why? Because I care and understand
much more about processes and people behind code written than average IT guy,
also - I'm much more inclined to do my "homework" (research) and make solution
for process not try fitting some idea in process thus making it awkward

------
ThomPete
It wasn't your degree it was you.

You make your education not your school.

~~~
jol
I agree with that, this requires certain mindset and skill, however I have
seen some dismissing attitude from HR "specialists" and alike while real world
seems to be quite different

------
saddington
"But what most people can’t seem to piece together is how I went from a degree
where I learned medieval Welsh, recited Latin and Irish poetry, and studied
Anglo-Saxon kings, to a career that seems so deeply rooted in modern
technological culture: programming."

Love this stuff!

